# Can I put a fishtank on my Piano?



## eelz212 (Dec 22, 2007)

Okay this is going to be a very odd question and I'm fairly certain sorta impossible to answer. It's silly, really.

I live in very cramped quarters already but being the diligent fish owner I am I want to upgrade my goldfish into a 55gal tank. Standard 55-long, 48 inches long and 12 wide.

This has become a real problem. I would get a stand for the tank but i would hardly have room to turn around in here. I've been measuring and staring at every space and it's a tough puzzle to solve.

I have a digital piano that looks just like this










It's 53" long and about 9" deep. I popped off the thingy on top and put the empty tank up there, with about 3" of tank hanging off the piano and leaning against a wall. It seems like the can bear the weight of the empty tank but I'm extremely nervous about adding ~440lbs. of water.

I'm really at a loss here, i want to do right by my fish but this is becoming a very confusing problem.

(and don't feel bad if you have no clue how to answer this! i feel like a dope for asking)


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

i would say it would be a risky thing to do. 2 factors- one, if you get water on the piano, that could cause bad problems. 2, that model piano looks like theres more back support to it. this meand its likely that there will be alot of weight on the front of the piano, causing it to possibly top or even break.

In my opinion, i wouldnt do it. there are stands out there for cheap that will fit in kind of small spaces like you mentioned.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I wouldn't do it with 3" hanging off the piano. The tank should be supported evenly around all edges or the tank may stress and fail. 55 gallons of water on the floor is no fun!


----------

